

Why Most Published Research Findings Are False (2005) - timf
http://www.plosmedicine.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pmed.0020124

======
ggchappell
This is interesting, but I doubt it is quite as widely applicable as the
authors seem to be suggesting.

The title of the article is very general, as is the discussion in the summary.
However, it appears that all the examples come from medical research. And the
methodologies examined and issues brought up are those that are prominent in
modern medical research. Perhaps a better title would be, "Why Most Published
_Medical_ Research Findings are False".

To be fair, this is an article from a medical journal. Still, these authors
are writing as if medical research is all the research there is, and that's a
bit strange, to say the least.

~~~
timf
Nice reply:
[http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=12...](http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1257456)

